# Here's my Aqueon Evolve 4 journal!!!



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice! i just started my build of the same tank. how do you like that finnex btw?


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Brian041 said:


> Nice! i just started my build of the same tank. how do you like that finnex btw?



I absolutely love my Finnex FugeRay, but I'm going to upgrade to a 16" Finnex Ray II DS LED light because it'll give me twice the PAR value which will give my plants that extra boost of lighting. All my Evolve 4 is missing would be a co2 injection system, right now I'm just trying to use up the last of the co2 tablets I have left then I'll move to a diy co2 system so I can save up for a injection system.

Right now I'm mainly focused on comparing plant growth between ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia, and in my topless 6 gallon Edge I'm going to use Brightwell Aquatics FlorinVolcanit Rio Cafe-M soil based substrate. From what I've heard from Jeff at ADGShop.com is that Brightwell Aquatics Rio Cafe substrate is comparable to ADA's Amazonia, but it doesn't have that ammonia spike that ADA aqua soil is known for.


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> I absolutely love my Finnex FugeRay, but I'm going to upgrade to a 16" Finnex Ray II DS LED light because it'll give me twice the PAR value which will give my plants that extra boost of lighting. All my Evolve 4 is missing would be a co2 injection system, right now I'm just trying to use up the last of the co2 tablets I have left then I'll move to a diy co2 system so I can save up for a injection system.
> 
> Right now I'm mainly focused on comparing plant growth between ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia, and in my topless 6 gallon Edge I'm going to use Brightwell Aquatics FlorinVolcanit Rio Cafe-M soil based substrate. From what I've heard from Jeff at ADGShop.com is that Brightwell Aquatics Rio Cafe substrate is comparable to ADA's Amazonia, but it doesn't have that ammonia spike that ADA aqua soil is known for.


Nice. I'm looking at the Fugeray with Red Boost. As far as the pressurized co2, a few other members have recommended the Aquatek Mini Regulator. I think it looks good and I'm going to give it a try. I thought about trying aqua soil, but I just can't justify the price tag on it lol


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Brian041 said:


> I thought about trying aqua soil, but I just can't justify the price tag on it lol



I got 3l bag of Amazonia for $18 and free shipping here

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_s/21.htm

But you better hurry because ADG Shop is clearing out it's inventory of ADA aqua soil in order to bring in Brightwell Aquatics Rio Cafe florinvolcanit substrate, and Natural Aquario Silver Series soil substrate. Both are comparable to aquasoil, have a better texture than aqua soil, but they don't have that ammonia spike that aqua soil is known for.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Some new pics of the tank with clear water!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I ordered another 10" Finnex FugeRay LED for this tank, because I plan to rescape the entire tank, and adding a few more Staurogyne Repens, and some Sunset Hygrophila to the tank. Adding another 10" Finnex FugeRay will mean that I'll have to modify the top plastic cover in order to fit both of the FugeRays.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got through rescaping the entire tank to make more room for the plants, and I purchased the following plants for the tank.

8x Ceylon hygrophyla
5x Ludwigia Repens
5x Myrio Mattogrosense
5x Pearl Weed (Hemianthus micranthemoides)
5x Dwarf Sagittaria
3x Didiplis Diandra
3x Lindernia Variegated
1x Christmas Moss (1/2 golf ball size)
1x Java Moss (golf ball size)
1x Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
1x Bronze Crypt
1x Java Fern Lace OR Java Fern

I'm also thinking of getting a injection co2 system, 10lb co2 cylinder, and a Milwaukee MA957 regulator. This co2 system should last me around 3-4 years lol!!!


----------



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

It's amazing how many different plants you can get in such a small space. I don't think I have the eye for mixing species in a small area, such as behind the the wood in the previous scape. Looking forward to seeing your rescape pics!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a breakdown of everything I did... I moved the Cryptocoryne Balansae to the back left corner, I moved the Creeping Charlie (Micromeria Brownei) to the back right corner, moved the 3 Green Cryptocoryne Wendtii bunches in front of the driftwood, I moved all of the Staurogyne Repens to the front left corner, moved 1 of the Blyxa japonica right next to Wendtii in front of the driftwood. and replanted the Dwarf Hairgrass in smaller bunches in the right front corner.

1 of the Blyxa japonica died, and the 1 do have is slowly coming back (I never could figure out how to keep blyxa japonica from dying lol). But with this new re-scape it opened up so much more room for more plants. Pics 3 & 4 show the available room for more plants.


Here's the pictures of the re-scape!!!!


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet! 
I just picked up an Evolve4 on clearance. Can't wait to get started on it!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Subbed! I just picked up 2 Evolve 4's for my shrimp. I am thinking of trying out the FugeRay, but may try and keep it low tech with the stock light. Maybe some stems crypts and anubias. I am looking forward to watching you tank grow!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So here's an updated equipment list for the tank...

Substrate - 2l of ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
Lighting - 2 x 10" Finnex FugeRay 7000k LED
Heating - 25w Fluval compact submersible heater
Co2 - DIY 2l co2 system, will upgrade to a 10lb cylinder w/ Milwaukee MA957 regulator
1 - Up Aqua co2 drop checker


Livestock list

5 - Celestial Pearl Danio
3 - Otocinclus Alae Eater
12 - Ghost Shrimp


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I just ordered around 30 nodes of Lilaeopsis sp. to replace the dwarf hairgrass in the tank. Now I'm just waiting on the mail man to deliver my new 10" Finnex FugeRay 7000k LED and my first plant order!!!


----------



## CuriousAmerican (Nov 30, 2012)

How easily does the Aqueon scratch.

I heard that the early models had hazing. Still true.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

CuriousAmerican said:


> How easily does the Aqueon scratch.
> 
> I heard that the early models had hazing. Still true.


I would say they're just like any other acrylic tank I've owned, little minor scatches but once it's filled with water you can notice them.



Also will post new pictures tomorrow, I got my first order of plants in today so waiting for water to clear up. I also got my new 10" Finnex FugeRay 7000k LED light today. So now I have 2 x 10" Finnex FuegRay's on this tank!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's the newest pictures of the tank!!! I'm almost done planting this tank just waiting for my shipment of Lilaeopsis sp. to replace the dwarf hairgrass, then the only thing left is to get a co2 injection system.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I tore down this tank yesterday to briefly set up my 6 gallon topless fluval edge so I can see exactly how many plants I have, and how much room the plants take up. Plus I wanted to fully re-scape the Evolve which will happen later today when my nodes of Lilaeopsis sp. come in this afternoon, plus I ordered a brand new coralife digital timer so I replace the analog one I'm using right now.

So now I guess I should start up photoshop so I can start making a couple different scapes, and figure out which one I like best lol.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Last night I set this tank back up, but I just got a couple more plants so I'm going to tear it back down so I can re-scape it again. I'll take some new pictures hopefully tonight, if not tomorrow for sure.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

CuriousAmerican said:


> How easily does the Aqueon scratch.
> 
> I heard that the early models had hazing. Still true.


I don't know about scratches, but the Evolve4 I have already has stress fractures (looks like ALOT of tiny scrathes or spider webbing) its on the front of the tank by the top and has a arching looking to it, not something I could produce from dropping in gravel or cleaning so I know its just the cheap plastic breaking from water weight/temperature change. It pisses me off, the light bounces off them, makes it real apparent, I'm half tempted to take it back to the store and just order some glass and build a tank from scratch.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmmm must be the one you have, because my Evolve 4 is in great condition. Only issue I've had with mine is the water wouldn't clear up, but it was because some java ferns I added to it were attached too high on my driftwood so it was blocking water flow so it caused the water to remain cloudy. I just finished re-scaping the tank, and attached the java ferns lower on the driftwood and now everything seems to be flowing right.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Hmmm must be the one you have, because my Evolve 4 is in great condition. Only issue I've had with mine is the water wouldn't clear up, but it was because some java ferns I added to it was too high on my driftwood so it was blocking water flow so it caused the water to remain cloudy. I just finished re-scaping the tank, and attached the java ferns lower on the driftwood and now everything seems to be flowing right.


I envy you, but I can't complain, got mine on clearance so much lower $. Currently suing it as guinea-pig for cycling methods/plant growing.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I got my Evolve 4 used, I traded a SunSun302 canister filter for the Evolve 4, and a 6 gallon topless Fluval Edge. Although the Evolve didn't come with the light fixture, it was the Evolve itself, plastic top piece, and the return pump. But I've spent around $100 upgrading it, now it has 2 x 10" Finnex FugeRay 7000k LED lights, a 25w Fluval compact heater, ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia as substrate, and about $60 worth of plants in it lol.

If I could stop re-scaping the darn thing I plan on housing 5 Celestial Pearl Danio, 3 Otocinclus Algae Eaters, 3 Nerite snails, and 12 Ghost Shrimp. But I can't stock the thing until I learn to finally settle on the aquascape.


----------



## davidadelp (Aug 26, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> I don't know about scratches, but the Evolve4 I have already has stress fractures (looks like ALOT of tiny scrathes or spider webbing) its on the front of the tank by the top and has a arching looking to it, not something I could produce from dropping in gravel or cleaning so I know its just the cheap plastic breaking from water weight/temperature change. It pisses me off, the light bounces off them, makes it real apparent, I'm half tempted to take it back to the store and just order some glass and build a tank from scratch.


My last evolve was like that exactly I couldn't stand it so I took it back for a new one now mine looks great


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

davidadelp said:


> My last evolve was like that exactly I couldn't stand it so I took it back for a new one now mine looks great


I wish I could exchange mine but it was the last one at my petsmart and none of the others nearby can give an answer on the phone "do you have any left?" .."uhhh".... I swear they employ idiots only around here.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

How did the lileopsis end up looking?


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

It's looking pretty good so far, but because I keep re-scaping the darn tank some of my plants started dying off. But I'm finally done re-scaping the tank, and decided to use some brand new ADA Amazonia so it's now a waiting game for the water to clear up. I may use my Aquaclear 20 power filter on it just to speed things up


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So I've decided to tear this tank down, and re-scape my 45 gallon long tank. Everything will be transferred to the 45 gallon tank tomorrow.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So everything got transferred to the 45 gallon tank, but I decided to set this tank back up with the driftwood piece. I added more moss to the driftwood, and put some rocks around it. So here's the new setup...


----------

